# Doerun Pitcherplant Bog WMA



## ansonjjj (Aug 22, 2016)

Anybody hunted at Pitcherplant Bog in the past few years? Any luck?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi, Anson

Over the past five seasons, only 15 deer have been taken from Doe Run Pitcherplant Bog.   There were 554 registered hunters so the overall success rate is only 2.7%.   These figures come from the DNRs WMA results database.  I've dumped all the data from that site into an EZ-to-use Excel pivot table.   It contains all published results from the 2011 season through the 2015 season.  Here's a LINK .  It's saved to Microsoft's Onedrive platform which gives you the ability to manipulate & pivot the data from your web browser as if you were working from Excel.   There are several 'canned' reports or you can create one using the raw data, which is included on the very last tab.   Enjoy.


----------



## shaynepaul708 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ive hunted several times saw one buck borderline shooter too early to see pin but lots of sign off dirt rd


----------



## ansonjjj (Sep 12, 2016)

shaynepaul708 said:


> Ive hunted several times saw one buck borderline shooter too early to see pin but lots of sign off dirt rd


Is there anyway to access the property from the dirt road side?


----------



## One banger (Sep 15, 2016)

Yes 2 parking area


----------



## ansonjjj (Sep 18, 2016)

One banger said:


> Yes 2 parking area



Is there a sign in sheet available at the entrance on the dirt road


----------



## One banger (Sep 19, 2016)

No sign in on 133 then park on dirt Rd


----------

